# Made cold smoked bacon using pops recipe



## atcnick (Mar 2, 2013)

Cured a pork belly in a brine for 12 days.

Cold smoked in my smokehouse for almost 12 hours with apple wood and hickory.  Turned out really good!!

Drying off after the brine, before smoking




Wood helper

 Out of the smoke








-Nick


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice job on the bacon.  Pops brine is some pretty good stuff if you like some sweetness in your bacon.  Did a slab a few months ago with apple and hickory and we loved it.  Great job with the smoke and the q view.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great I'm wanting to do this soon.  I just finished a canadian bacon with Pops brine and it was great.


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2013)

Bacon looks great!

Not to your credit? 

I would give all the credit to the wood helper!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## atcnick (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you guys have any suggestions for what to use the skin for after its been removed?  Beans maybe??


-Nick


----------



## atcnick (Mar 3, 2013)

Venture said:


> Bacon looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a big help she was!  She loves bacon


-Nick


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks great Nick!!!

   Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it when the kidlets get to be helpers!

I do so wanna make bacon like yours too! 

Looks very good!

Oh Wait....if the bacon police   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






haven't scarfed all of the bacon I cooked this morning....I have some down stairs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## got grits (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice job on the bacon. The smoker looks good from inside also.


----------



## venture (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes?  That is a nice lookin smoker right there?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great looking Bacon!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice work on the bacon and the pictures!


----------



## themule69 (Apr 4, 2013)

atcnick said:


> Do you guys have any suggestions for what to use the skin for after its been removed? Beans maybe??
> 
> 
> -Nick


 i know this is a little late for this party but. i make pork rind pellets. i have a post on it. i i have never cured and smoked it first. but i am thinking it will work. i will leave the skin on next time and give it a try.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Apr 4, 2013)

atcnick said:


> Do you guys have any suggestions for what to use the skin for after its been removed? Beans maybe??
> 
> 
> -Nick


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch

haven't tryed it with cured and smoked. i bet it would work.

happy smoken.

david


----------

